# Say Congrats to two new Mentors



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Zazula and Nickster_UK, both with the Microsoft Team, have really shined since joining TSF.

So, gentlemen, in recognition of all your hard work, welcome to the Mentor ranks.


:4-cheers:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Well done. Congratulations.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you. A well-deserved promotion. Keep up your outstanding work, guys.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

great, two more people i have to watch my back over :winkgrin: 
congrads guys. hope they remember to add your names to the mod list in the section. i'm still not listed as a mod for alt computing (hint, hint :smooch: )


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys, you both have earned the promotion, keep up the good work!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your promotion!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you...it could not have been given to two more deserving GENTLEMEN!!
Keep up the great work Nick and Sakis.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations well deserved


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Nice work guys. Your hard work and dedication is evident.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Great work and effort put in. :smile: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations to both nick and Sakis - your dedication does you proud!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Thanks a lot, my friends, for your kind and warm words!*



(Boss, does this mean now I have to steer away from Offline
and dedicate more MS-forum time? :4-whip: :4-whip: :4-whip


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Fine work and dedication, indeed. Congrats to both Nick and Sakis. :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Well deserved promotions indeed :sayyes: 

Keep up the good work guys :winkgrin:


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

A fine effort on both your respective part's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

congrats! next up is mod


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you both for being an important part of TSF!

Congratulations!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

congrats. You both had it coming :grin:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats. Well deserved. Both of you.

Nick, what don't you know about Windows XP?


----------

